# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  روش ساختن Setup برای  برنامه با ویژوال استودیو 2005

## nasr

سلام

چطور میشه با وِیژوال استودیو 2005 برای برنامه Setup ساخت که Microsoft Frame Work را هم نصب کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## hozouri

در روی نامه پروژه Setup در Solution Explorer کلیک راست کن و Properties رد انتخاب کن از پنجرا ای که باز شد بر روی دکمه prerequisites کلیک کن لیست هر چی که خواستی با برنامت Setup بشه هست

----------


## nasr

سلام
ضمن تشکر
من هرجایی کلیک راست کردم و Properties را زدم عبارت prerequisites را ندیدم
میشه بگید کجای این پروژه ای که عکسش ضمیمه شده باید کلیک راست کنم؟

ممنون

----------


## mamali_programer

اگر ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید . 
چطور میشه Setup  ساخت . من که از این عکس چیزی متوجه نشدم در ضمن من هم مشکل Nar را دارم

----------


## hozouri

بنا به احتیاج کاربران برای ساخت بسته های نصب همین امروز یه مقاله نوشتم اما خیلی ساده و ابتدایی هست انشا الله در آینده ای نچندان دور مقاله را کامل می کنم و در اختیار همه می گذارم 

توجه کنید فایل پسورد داره پسوردش هم 1986 است اگه مشکل دیگه ای داشتید بگید من در خدمتتون هستم.

از دوستان عزیزی که این مقاله را مشاهده کردند تقاضا مندم نظزات خود را بیان بفرمایند.

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام

دوست عزیز بهتر نیست رمز وعدم قابلیت چاپ را بردارید ؟

----------


## hozouri

این به خاطر امنیت فایل فقط همین

از دوستان عزیزی که این مقاله را مشاهده کردند تقاضا مندم نظزات خود را بیان بفرمای

----------


## Mahdad999

مقاله خوبي بود ولي من هرچي فكر كردم دليل pass گذاشتن و از بين بردن قابليت چاپ رو نفهميدم،امنيت در مقابل چي؟ اينكه كسي اگه پسورد يادش رفت نتونه استفاده كنه يااينكه نتونه واسه خوندن چاپش كنه! اگه ممكنه راهنمايي كنيد!!!

----------


## hozouri

آقایون در جواب سوالات شما از اینکه چرا روش pass گذاشتم : 

چون این اولین مقالم توی این زمینس می خواستم اول اشکال هاش گرفته بشه تا با اشکالات دوستان اونو پرینت نگیرند که مدینشون باشیم ...

----------


## babak23

برای شروع خوب بود.

اما یک نکته :  پلت فرم دات نت به فایل های ضمیمه اضافه نمیشه!!!؟چرا؟

----------


## hozouri

منظورتون اگر خود دات نت فریم ورک باشه من نمی دونم با تیک زدنش توی setup قادر به نصب هست یا نه ولی تا اون جایی که می دونم باید روی کامپیوتر ها نصب کنه

----------


## gdevnb

سلام
مایکروسافت برای پکیج کردن VS و MSDN از InstallAware استفاده میکنه یه نگاهی هم به این برنامه بندازید بد نیست.

----------


## shervin13

من هیچی نفهمیدم.

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز آفای shervin13
شما کجای مطلالب رو متوجه نشدید

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

> منظورتون اگر خود دات نت فریم ورک باشه من نمی دونم با تیک زدنش توی setup قادر به نصب هست یا نه ولی تا اون جایی که می دونم باید روی کامپیوتر ها نصب کنه


 ولی من که امتحان کردم ....نصب نمی کنه

----------


## pars.engineer

> منظورتون اگر خود دات نت فریم ورک باشه من نمی دونم با تیک زدنش توی setup قادر به نصب هست یا نه ولی تا اون جایی که می دونم باید روی کامپیوتر ها نصب کنه


بله من هم امتحان كردم، فريمورك را نصب نمي كند.
اصلا از حجم فايل EXE مي شود آن را فهميد.
در واقع فقط يك عمل كپي فايل اجرايي را انجام مي دهد و ساختن shortcut، كه تا اينجاي كار اصلا مفيد نيست.

----------


## subsub

> بنا به احتیاج کاربران برای ساخت بسته های نصب همین امروز یه مقاله نوشتم اما خیلی ساده و ابتدایی هست انشا الله در آینده ای نچندان دور مقاله را کامل می کنم و در اختیار همه می گذارم 
> 
> توجه کنید فایل پسورد داره پسوردش هم 1986 است اگه مشکل دیگه ای داشتید بگید من در خدمتتون هستم.
> 
> از دوستان عزیزی که این مقاله را مشاهده کردند تقاضا مندم نظزات خود را بیان بفرمایند.


این آموزش که شما ارائه کردید دات‌نت 2 رو ضمیمه فایل نصب نمی‌کنه. (از حجم فایل EXE و MSI کاملاً مشخصه)

اگر در پنجره Prerequisites، پس از تیک زدن گزینه دات‌نت فریم‌ورک 2 ، گزینه دوم یعنی Download Prerequisites from the same location as my application رو انتخاب کنیم، فایلهای مورد نیاز برای نصب دات‌نت 2 ، در پوشه‌ای در کنار فایلهای MSI و EXE قرار می‌گیره.

در این صورت اگر فایل MSI رو اجرا کنید، فقط خود برنامه نصب میشه و دات‌نت نصب نمی‌شه ولی اگه فایل EXE رو اجرا کنید، اول در صورت عدم نصب دات‌نت 2 بر روی سیستم، اول دات‌نت 2 رو نصب میکنه و بعد خود برنامه شما رو نصب می‌کنه.

اما نیاز من و شاید دوستان این هست که این پوشه که حاوی فایهای دات‌نت هست، درون فایل MSI قرار بگیره (در این صورت حداقل حجم فایل MSI تقریباً 26 مگابایت خواهد بود.)


اگر دوستان مشکل‌شون مثل من هست، یعنی می‌خواند فایلهای نصب کننده دات‌نت درون فایل MSI قرار بگیره، یک پیشنهاد دارم:
فایل نصب رو همین طوری بسازید ولی بعدش دو فایل EXE و MSI و پوشه حاوی دات‌نت رو با هم با استفاده از مثلاً WinRAR یا WinZip به فایل EXE تبدیل کنید و دایرکتوری نصب رو یه جای موقت تعیین کنید. اما پس از نصب برنامه، فایلهای Extract شده رو پاک کنید.

----------


## مصطفی مختاری

دوستان یک کتاب رایگان هم هست که چگونگی ساخت setup رو  توضیح داده.
این کتاب رو آقای سید محمد هاشمیان جمع آوری کرده و به صورت رایگان روی وب منتشر کرده .
زبانش فارسیه و  آموزش های خوبی در ضمینه C#‎ .net 2005 داخلش داره.
به نظر من کتاب نسبتاً کاملی هستش :
http://mokhtari128.googlepages.com/L...CFarsigood.rar

----------


## subsub

> دوستان یک کتاب رایگان هم هست که چگونگی ساخت setup رو  توضیح داده.
> این کتاب رو آقای سید محمد هاشمیان جمع آوری کرده و به صورت رایگان روی وب منتشر کرده .
> زبانش فارسیه و  آموزش های خوبی در ضمینه C#‎ .net 2005 داخلش داره.
> به نظر من کتاب نسبتاً کاملی هستش :
> http://mokhtari128.googlepages.com/L...CFarsigood.rar


من دانلودش نکردم اما فکر کنم این همون کتاب 900 و خورده‌ای صفحه هست که گروه آموزش مهارت چاپ کرده. 

اگه همون باشه که چیزی توش نوشته نشده بود.

----------


## مصطفی مختاری

> من دانلودش نکردم اما فکر کنم این همون کتاب 900 و خورده‌ای صفحه هست که گروه آموزش مهارت چاپ کرده. 
> 
> اگه همون باشه که چیزی توش نوشته نشده بود.


شاید شما دقت نکردی اما در ابتدای 
فایل این کتاب نوشته شده که رایگان است.
ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## raminsalemi

با سلام من بارها این کارو انجام دادم اما وقتی روی کامپیوتر مقصد برنامه رو نصب میکنی با خطای عدم وجود dotNetFramework رو برو میشی با اینکه من با همون روشی که شما گفتید اون رو به setup برنامه اضافه کرده بودم

----------


## subsub

> شاید شما دقت نکردی اما در ابتدای 
> فایل این کتاب نوشته شده که رایگان است.
> ضمیمه کردم.


میدونم رایگانه. همونی هست که خودم دارم. البته کتابی هم چاپ شده که در بیشتر موارد، مطالبشون یکی هست ولی این کتاب نیز روش درست ارائه کردن دات‌نت به همراه فایل نصب‌کننده رو ارائه نکرده.

----------


## pars.engineer

اگر از Sql Server ويرايش Express استفاده كرده باشيد، انجين آن در خود دات نت موجود است. در غير اينصورت بايد Sql Server نيز نصب گردد.

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

به اینجا یه سری بزنید . 
امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه .
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...635#post594635

----------


## hosseini1980

با تشکر مقاله رو کامل نکردین

----------


## saeed-kh

سلام دوستان عزیز
یه پروژه جدید به پروژت اضافه کن
از منوی fileقسمت newپنجره رو باز کن و دنبال Setup Projectبگرد و به پروژه اضافه کن
یه متن رو واست فرستادم .(البته انگلیسیه) یه توضیح کوچیک راجع به درست کردن یک setupساده برای برنامه.
در ضمن بهتره که همیشه برای برنامت تا حد امکان از پایینترین ورژن dotnetframeworkاستفاده کنی تا توی محل نصب(مقصد) به مشکل نخوری. البته میتونی dotnetframeworkهایی رو که لازمه به برنامت اضافه کنی که تو تنظیمات setup هست

----------


## saeed-kh

میتونی توی این آدرس کتاب رو دانلود کنی و در فصل 10 کتاب و آزمایش 10جواب سوالت رو پیدا کنی
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...9&d=1227648164
http://persianscience.ir/attachment....8&d=1222978540

----------

